# Vintage Texas Saltwater Lures



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

I am new to the site and got here by a Google search for Bingo Lures. There were some posts earlier this year about Bingo's & their history. I have become addicted to collecting these and other vintage Texas lures including Nichol's, Pico's, Stettner, Farmers, Sportsmans, Humps on many others. Would appreciate hearing from anyone who has any for sale, trade or just for viewing or discussion.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2coolfishing.
Have a look at this thread.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=40464&highlight=bingo


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*bingo's*

Thanks Bill. Those were the threads that got me to this site. Mike


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Bingo*

I have about 6-8 of them that my dad and grandpa gave me. A few are Humps and I think I have a couple Bingo shrimp. I have them hanging on a piece of netting I found, but I plan to build a display box some day.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Here Are A Few Hump Lures*

Well, all of them actually that were in the last catalog along with some weird ones as well.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I think now I have subpoena envy......................!! LMAO


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Contact Ben Kocian in Houston. He has by far the best collection of antique fishing lures and what not around. He is/was the art editor of CCA Tide magazine since its inception and one of the "good guys" left on this earth. I displayed many of his lures in shadow boxes that you can see at any of the Babin's restaurants in Houston that I used to run. Give him a call. He has an add in Tide every month and also works out of that Antique mall on 610, last I heard.


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lures*

Thanks. I have enjoyed the lures and the food at Babin's many times. Also have bought a few of Ben & Phil's stuff at their shop. About half of the lures I own came from Kocian displays he had put together and sold over the years. The other half are from e-bay, estates, garage sales and fellow collectors. Let me know if you have any other leads and send any new collectors my way as I also have a few duplicates. Mike


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Mine*

Took a picture of what I have tonight. 4 Humps, 3 Bingo Shrimp, and 3 Freshwater lures, I think they're Heddons.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Hey Nasa,

I picked up this identical lure at an estate sale the other day. Do you have any idea what it may be worth? Not that I wish to sell it or anything, mostly just curious.

It cost me fitty cents.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Bingo Shrimp*

I think in new condition they will go $20-30 tops, but used, probably $5-10 tops. I'm no expert, but that's what I've seen 'em on Ebay and around Rockport in antique shops.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Was it the Bingo or Hump (or both) that had the three ty-on loops at the top? You could tie your line to one of three positions that gave the lure different actions as it moved through the water. Dad had a 4 or 5 of them at one time. Dad was more the speck-rig aficionado than anything. Ol' Dad.I watched him pull this one up hand-over-hand up from the water and onto the Copano Bay Causeway early one morning using a Speck Rig. Didn't mean to hijack this thread. I digress very easy at such thoughts of the past!! LOL! CF?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Bingo*

It's the Bingo Shrimp that have 2 eyes for your line. One makes it dive deeper than the other. The Humps that I have only have one eye.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

nasakid said:


> I think in new condition they will go $20-30 tops, but used, probably $5-10 tops. I'm no expert, but that's what I've seen 'em on Ebay and around Rockport in antique shops.


Nasa, thanks for the info.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Dontbscared
I still have 3 of my '60s Bingos left. Through the years I've either used them up, lost them or traded them away at the antique lure show.










I'm a Houston/SanLuisPass local- surfer/surf fisherman from the 60s and used to hang out and glean information from Rudy Grigar about fishing when he worked at SportingGoodsInc & later Delhomme's. He was the 'GURU' of artificials when we were growing up. He taught us how to add an eyelet to the nose of a Mirrorlure 53 series and make it run shallow (now called the 51 series- invented by Rudy). He also taught us how to rig our spoons for the surf to keep the SMacks from cuttin'em off.










If you haven't read his book ?? You should&#8230; It's the mantra of artificial fishing on the Gulf coast.


























In the 60s Rudy got the folks at Bingo to make a custom lure that he designed called the 'Rudy Bingo Bubble'. If you read his book you'll understand where he was with the advancement of lure design.










I could go on & on about Rudy but I'll let you read the book and you'll understand.

From what I heard?? Back in the 90s - Joe&Danny Meyer (they own FishingTackleUnlimited) found and bought the Bingo molds. I was told that the guy they hired to do the injection molding didn't do it right and the lures came out heavy on one side and didn't run right- a failed venture&#8230; If you really want to know more about the Bingos call or go see Danny Meyer at FTU (GulfFwy/Beltway8)


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Capt Jack; thanks for the Rudy story. Of all the folks in the world I wish I could've met, he would be right up there at the top. I envy you!.........Jay


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Bingo*

They lures you are talking about were originally designed by Anton Stettner who was known as "Plugging Shorty". They were called "Wiggling Minnow" and came in 2 sizes, each with 3 nose line ties. The ties were marked S,M & D for your preference, shallow medium or deep running. I have a few availeable if your interested. Stettner sold the design to Doug English who founded the Bingo line of baits. Doug English/Bingo also made the Stettner Plugging Shorty medium size shrimp that also had 3 line ties.

QUOTE=ComeFrom?]Was it the Bingo or Hump (or both) that had the three ty-on loops at the top? You could tie your line to one of three positions that gave the lure different actions as it moved through the water. Dad had a 4 or 5 of them at one time. Dad was more the speck-rig aficionado than anything. Ol' Dad.I watched him pull this one up hand-over-hand up from the water and onto the Copano Bay Causeway early one morning using a Speck Rig. Didn't mean to hijack this thread. I digress very easy at such thoughts of the past!! LOL! CF?[/QUOTE]


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Rudy*

Thanks Capt Jack! I have read the book and the gentleman was truly a fisherman to envy. He like many other old Texas salts took perfectly good lures and made them better with unique ideas and modifications. I own a dozen of his Bubbles and paid too much to ever fish them and will just enjoy looking at them. The Bingo molds are now the property of the Zapalac's. Visit their website *bingobait.com* for some history on the getting rarer every day Bingo line of lures.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The stick bait is a Smithwich Devil Horse. If memory serves me right.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*New ones!*

I raided dad's and grandpa's tackle boxes over the holiday, and they were happy to give these new ones to me. I'll be building a couple shadow boxes in the next week or 2 so that I can display them. Any ideas on how to attach them to the backboard in the shadow box as to not damage them? Glue gun maybe?

The Bingo in the box is an L-6C. It's never been used. Still has the 99 Cents price tag on it from Gibson's in Victoria! The Bingo on the right bottom corner has been dipped in silver paint (guess it worked). Any ideas on how to remove the paint but not damage the lure? Also, any tips on how to get the white film off of most of these lures? Maybe a vinegar solution?


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Ghost is correct, this one is the Smithwick Devil's Horse. I have 4-5 of them. Used to tear up the bass on a lilly pad covered farm pond back in the day.









My dad's old tackle box has some of the bingos in it. I'll need to drag that ole box out one of these days.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are cool lures!!!! My dad used to wade fish the surf back in the 60's and 70's and loved those Bingo's


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you'll use warm water and dishwashing soap you'll be able to get rid of the mildew on the lures by scrubbing with an old toothbrush.

Don't use water that's so hot you can't put your hand in it though. Too hot water will cause the lures to swell.

Leave the silver paint on the lure; it adds character to it and there really isn't any way to remove it without messing up the original finish.

I used pins to hold my lures in place, that and a little stickum on the back of the lure which allows the lure to be held in place and also comes off easily. It's the same stuff that they use to stick your credit cards to the cardboard when a new one arrives in the mail. You can get it at most hobby shops.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK, what is this?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That looks like a Lazy Ike lure to me Bill.

TH


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*wow*

what a great post this was, i truly loved looking at those ole dudes, thanks guys you made my day.
 stix


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 17, 2005)

I have about 25 Bingos and Humps left. I still take them and use them several times a year. Lost one this summer to a very nice trout in the surf.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Antique Lures:*

I already collect tooooo many things. Having said that...where would I start collecting old lures? Flea Markets, garage sale, or ?? Some are truly unique and collectable, I especially like the shadow box idea for display.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Bill*

I think you just solved all of the Loch Ness Monster sighting mysteries! Wow! Tight lines, Guy


bill said:


> OK, what is this?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

We always called those shrimp 'Plugin Shorty's"............back in the day.


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Collecting Lures*

Seawings, Garage sales,flea markets & E-bay are a great way to start. I have been fortunate to meet some collectors who have shared knowledge and lures. 
T-pins are the best way to display lures. I have used a few layers of cardboard covered with felt or cloth as a backing in display cases. It is a cheap but effective way to show off those beauties. Sponge material is another fine option but cardboard is less expensive. I have heard of people using ceiling tile material as backing also. I would never glue one as the older lures were painted and not real durable due to age and the paint process used way back. The hard plastics like Bingo's would probably hold up to stickum as a backup to pins.

Attached is a small part of my collection that started for me as a hobby and has grown in to a passion. I chunk some of these types from time to time and the best catch yet was on a white Plugging Shorty shrimp that brought in 2 trout ( 1 legal ), one on each the front and back hook. Wish I had a pic but the birds and fish were thick in West Bay that day. Good luck with your new hobby !


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread here, doing some research on these old lures trying to figure the best way to clean them. Anybody have any ideas?

I'm slowly getting some lures together from estate auctions and from my grandpa, hoping to put them all in a display case. Will post pics of what I've got so far, but quite a few are pretty dirty and corroded. Any help on cleaning them up will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

*pictures*

what i've got so far... again hope to clean them up some...will probably just start with a little water and a tooth brush...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

An old toothbrush and toothpaste works well.

Here's one box of several that I have....there's even a pristine Pico Pop in there...lol.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW those are clean!!! lol, Hope I can get some of mine to look like that!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's part of my collection, although they are almost all freshwater. Also have some original reels in their boxes as well as some old steel rods with cork handles (those are in my man cave). One of my favorite things is a small metal tin for weights with the saying..."take a boy fishing today". 

I also have a clear glass lure that was meant to have a live minnow placed inside, Once you caught a fish, you could retrieve the minnow and use again. Pretty scary for the minnow though!!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

grayfish said:


> The stick bait is a Smithwich Devil Horse. If memory serves me right.


YEP


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

bill said:


> OK, what is this?


Lazy Ike, modified??


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> An old toothbrush and toothpaste works well.
> 
> Here's one box of several that I have....there's even a pristine Pico Pop in there...lol.


Wow, those are clean. How bad were they before?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I grew up fishing in the late 50's and 60's. There really wasn't many dedicated saltwater artificial lures then. We switched to artis' in the late 50's. NO ONE fished for redfish with artis......EVERYONE knew they fed on the bottom! LOL. Y'all have shown most of them. But the Dixie Jets, Sirens and a couple of other spoons were popular. Tony Accetta #5.

Several lures from Florida drifted down here......Florida Shiner, and I had another one about 8" long, don't remember the name, but was about the shape of a bic pen and was supposed to resemble a needle fish.......never caught anything on it here! LOL

Tony Accetta #5, Pluggin Shorty, and Mirolures, and later humps and bingos were the "go to lures" then.

Anybody remember "Hooties"? A wire leader, bead, hook and some sisal twine tied on it. You would troll for Spanish Mackerel with it.

I kinda "invented" RF on surface lures!! Once when fishing with Pop (~1960) and cousin Bob, waded off a ways (so they wouldn't laugh at me) and tied on a freshwater topwater lure, that kinda resembled a mullet, and proceeded to catch several RF, although I thought I might catch trout. No one thought RF would hit a surface lure!

Good string, enjoyed all the pics.

Later
R3F


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*lures*

Here's a couple of displays


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

LightsOut said:


> what i've got so far... again hope to clean them up some...will probably just start with a little water and a tooth brush...


I use Simple Green, warm water and a soft tooth brush to clean my old HUMPS. Works pretty good.

FYI - I collect HUMPS and you have one lure there that would be worth quite a bit if $$$ if it cleans up nice. In the second photo, 2nd row on bottom is a HUMP M-28-X. These are few and far between on collectors market and can be quite valuable. I have attached a HUMP color chart for reference.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a couple of "Older" lure collectors tell me that "gojo" is excellent for removing the white build up that happens on old Bingo and Hump lures. I've used it on mine with no ill effects.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Had a couple of "Older" lure collectors tell me that "gojo" is excellent for removing the white build up that happens on old Bingo and Hump lures. I've used it on mine with no ill effects.


those are some good lookin lures there. 
I need to take some photos of my whole collection. All I have are individual pics of each lure. 
GOJO sounds like it would work. It's citrus based like Simple Green. I think that is what does the trick. 
My problem is that I can clean off the white build up and store the lure, and then the stuff shows back up. I have been told that it is something to do with the plastic they used back then.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*plastic*

It is a constant battle with the old "bakelite" plastic lures. Like oxidation on them. Once you notice it coming back you can touch them up. Also heard that wiping them down with wd40 on a cloth will help slow down the white stuff coming back. Good luck.

Couple more pics.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

very nice lure displays. I need to build some shadow boxes for mine they are all organized in small tackle boxes.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Brian Constantine said:


> Contact Ben Kocian in Houston. He has by far the best collection of antique fishing lures and what not around. He is/was the art editor of CCA Tide magazine since its inception and one of the "good guys" left on this earth. I displayed many of his lures in shadow boxes that you can see at any of the Babin's restaurants in Houston that I used to run. Give him a call. He has an add in Tide every month and also works out of that Antique mall on 610, last I heard.


Ben passed away last summer, but you are correct, he had an amazing collection. His wife Cheri (sp) may have some of his stuff for sale, or check with Sam Caldwell.....


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Get ahold of Bo Williamson at [email protected]. he has lots for sale.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

here are a few of mine:







great thread!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> HUMP M-28-X. These are few and far between on collectors market and can be quite valuable.


But not as valuable as an SM and an A-28X of which I only know of two of each that exist. 

Mine weren't in the frame when I took this picture though.

Nice lures everyone; hold on to them as they're not making them anymore.

TH


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> But not as valuable as an SM and an A-28X of which I only know of two of each that exist.
> 
> TH


very true TH.
The A and SM series are hard to come by in a lot of colors. 
That is a very nice collection you have there. 
Is that complete?


----------

